# What is it with GTOs and rain??



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

I've been on here for a few years. The '06 is ordered and arrives (so they tell me) in August (probably JUST in time for the 0% to end ). But I have to ask you guys why so many of you mention NOT driving it in the rain. Aside from getting the undercarriage dirty, what's the logic?? 

There's ALWAYS some city or neighborhood baffoon that waters the grass getting it everywhere, so I see little difference. Even when it's dry (no rain), you can still get it wet underneath from sprinkler/runoff water. Please enlighten.:confused


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Had mine a little over a year and never been in the rain. Just don't want to have to spend a lot of time having to clean the undercarrige. It's my weekend car and the less time I have to spend cleaning the more time I get to Drive (Fast) hehehe. I clean the undercarrige once a month and with it staying out of the rain, a quick wipedown is all it takes. A couple of hours Saturday morning and I'm good for the weekend and it looks like the day I picked it up from the dealer.

That's my reasoning,

Chris


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

My car is a daily driver and it's a 30K car not a 230K car. I could care less if it gets rained on.
If I was driving even a 911 then I could see garaging the car constantly and not letting it see rain, but a Pontiac. I don't think so.
I've had more expensive cars than the GTO and all have seen rain. Never had any problems with the undercarriage.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

I know people who literally put their car on a lift/jack and clean their undercarriage thoroughly...these are real gearheads w/ hot-rods and classic cars. IMO if you have a <$150,000 car that is modern (not restored/classic) who the hell cares if your undercarriage gets muddy or dirty. I go through carwashes that have undercarriage treatment, I'll throw the powerwasher underneath there for a minute or two...but that's the extent of my undercarriage treatment... and I'll bet anyone the dollar value of my car that the engine dies before the damn floor falls out haaha. I don't know if you've ever seen the "bam margera show" (former jackass stunt guy) but the dude has his own show on MTV...he has a bunch of nice cars that he DRIVES...a neon green lamborghini gallardo AWD that he tools around in the snow with...enjoy the car!!!


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

To some people their GTO is a toy that they only take out on nice days. I only have one car to drive, so I drive mine every day. When I sell mine, I'll have to put, "Never seen rain or snow" in the ad. Heehee. These cars actually aren't bad in the snow or rain, because they are fairly heavy.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

Well...I think that answers one of my first questions about the car...I figured it would handle mercury marauder-esque (which I have seen driving around in the winter in NE). Still...and I know I'll sound like a hypocrite from my last post...I'll probably drive my beater around this winter to keep my ground effects, bumpers, and rims in nice shape and to do some mods in my warm garage!!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I've had mine in the rain twice in 6 months; once unitentionally, and last weekend intentionally. 

Only reason I see NOT to drive in the rain is if you just washed it, and would like it to stay clean for a few days.

There were some posts on here, I think it was mainly '04's that had leaking issues. Scared the BeJesus out of me, but I don't think mine is like that. I will say the side windows need to be all the way up, or you'll get buckets of water coming in from the roof!


----------



## STEALTH FIGHTER (Jun 21, 2006)

I've had my O4 for a month now and just drive it on the weekend. I've avoided H2O to date but was unaware of any leaking issues??? Not that I ever plan to have it out in the rain but is this a documented problem with the 04 :confused 

Rick


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

BostonF4$ said:


> I don't know if you've ever seen the "bam margera show" (former jackass stunt guy) but the dude has his own show on MTV...he has a bunch of nice cars that he DRIVES...a neon green lamborghini gallardo AWD that he tools around in the snow with...enjoy the car!!!


Not to mention Billy Idol helping him (with a recipricating saw) "install" a moon roof.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

I drive mine everywhere as it's my only car. Not to mention, I always have babied my cars in the past and they weren't collecters or classics. I wanted them to be perfect though and not get a scratch on them, etc....

After owning these cars for years I never got more when it came to resale and I felt all the effort was not necessary.

I've scratched the GTO, scraped the bumper on a curb and thankfully I don't sweat it a bit. I'm sooo much happier now as well now that I don't obsess over the car everytime I see some new flaw.

BTW, my 2004 doesn't leak a drop and it's even been through high-pressure car washes.arty:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

bemeyer
After owning these cars for years I never got more when it came to resale and I felt all the effort was not necessary.
QUOTE said:


> I would have to respectfully disagree. When it comes to trade in time, you're going to get little, even less, or nothing at all if you take it to the dealer, all depending on condition. They may not deduct if the car needs washing, but they do deduct for damage.
> 
> If you sell outright, you're much more likely to find even pickier people, and let's face it a clean, well maintained car sells easier. You should also keep all your maintenance records. I don't consider buying a used car without either a warranty or maintenance records.
> 
> That said, you are paying for you car, so you should enjoy it. If that means not sweating scrapes on corners, so be it.


----------



## DuaneGTO (Dec 28, 2004)

I tried not to drive mine in the rain for a while, just to try to keep it clean (it's black). I could care less about the underside. I finally had to drive it in the rain when my daily driver Jimmy went to the shop for a few days. The GTO had to sit out in the rain at work, even severe thunderstorms. It survived just fine, and I'm not as concerned about rain now.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

DuaneGTO said:


> I tried not to drive mine in the rain for a while, just to try to keep it clean (it's black). I could care less about the underside. I finally had to drive it in the rain when my daily driver Jimmy went to the shop for a few days. The GTO had to sit out in the rain at work, even severe thunderstorms. It survived just fine, and I'm not as concerned about rain now.


Thanks. You just saved me some typing...I have a black one myself. I just want to keep it clean and have a rock driveway. Rain? I don't mind it a bit, but when hail is in the area :confused


----------



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

snow, rain, whatever, i paid for it, i'll drive it. Even if i had a big money car, i'd drive the hell outta it. screw it. Oh, and my 04' leaks too. Front windshield, top drivers side, but only high pressure car wash, if i focus on the spot. Happened once, made sure it never happened again.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

bemeyer said:


> I drive mine everywhere as it's my only car. Not to mention, I always have babied my cars in the past and they weren't collecters or classics. I wanted them to be perfect though and not get a scratch on them, etc....
> 
> After owning these cars for years I never got more when it came to resale and I felt all the effort was not necessary.
> 
> ...


Funny that you say that. Like you, I used to obsess over any car I drove- daily driver or not. I would respray the bumper due to curb rash on the bottom edge!! Come trade in time, NEVER ONCE did keeping the miles conservative or the car mint EVER make a difference. After getting hosed on my 03 GT convertable that I pampered and kept the mileage/usage minimal, I said screw it and things have been so much easier since . Not that I don't take care of the GTO- it gets washed/waxed/vacuumed often and is almost always spotless- but if I see a minor flaw, it isn't the end of the world anymore. My wife, on the other hand, is where I used to be and freaks over every little road chip on her crossfire- funny watching someone else do it and thinking "man, was I *that* bad??" lol..
Joe


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

I have driven mine a couple times in the rain without problems. The only concern I had was if you get on the gas, not a good idea anyway, the traction control doesn't seem to kick in untill the car is sideways. Other than that it has not been anymore difficult to drive in the rain than any other car. I do prefer my SUV because of the huge puddles that develop here.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The only time I clean underneath my car is when I have to remove all the collected dirt and crap from oil pan, main seal and transmission leaks before I sell it  Other than that... I'm rollin' no matter what the weather is like. Unless it's hailing of course.


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

Two days after I bought my GTO in Dallas it rained for four days.
On the trip back to Memphis I drove more than 400 miles in all kinds of rain before I finally hit a dry stretch. Car did wonderful. I even took it to 90 or so when passing convoys of big trucks that were spewing up waterfalls of what I've come to call--road rain!
The GTO was wonderful. The weight helps a lot and the BFG g-force KDW tires are the same as I had on my two Marauders so I felt very confident riding on them in the rain.


----------



## neelnug (Apr 22, 2006)

BostonF4$ said:


> I know people who literally put their car on a lift/jack and clean their undercarriage thoroughly...these are real gearheads w/ hot-rods and classic cars. IMO if you have a <$150,000 car that is modern (not restored/classic) who the hell cares if your undercarriage gets muddy or dirty. I go through carwashes that have undercarriage treatment, I'll throw the powerwasher underneath there for a minute or two...but that's the extent of my undercarriage treatment... and I'll bet anyone the dollar value of my car that the engine dies before the damn floor falls out haaha. I don't know if you've ever seen the "bam margera show" (former jackass stunt guy) but the dude has his own show on MTV...he has a bunch of nice cars that he DRIVES...a neon green lamborghini gallardo AWD that he tools around in the snow with...enjoy the car!!!


Think its a Murcielago... I saw him in town a couple weeks ago.


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

I assume that my great grandpa's horse didn't have a roof but the GTO does, so all weather here we come.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

It rains sometimes every day in the summer here(Charleston, SC) If I didn't drive the Goat in the rain It would be garaged from May-September!:lol: 
I see the undersides of these cars at work quite often, and they never look bad. (never seen the underside of a snow goat, though)


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

*Rustproof*

The best money I ever spent at a dealership when I received my new goat was I had everything rust proofed underneath. Saved the goat's undercarriage twice so far for things the coating was never designed for... Dropping it off an unknown eroded shoulder and scraping the undercarriage on the gravel and going over a chunk of asphalt in the road you thought you missed, except you just felt the thud in your back seat as it hits the undercarriage. :willy: Luckily the rustproofing is kindof rubbery and thick so it barely phased it. I have to touch up one minor spot.

Just my experiences,

Dan


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Well in this state (FL) if you didn't drive in the rain your car would sit in the garage for a solid six months at least as it rains virtually EVERY day from June to November. Just make sure you're running a good set of rain tires.....

JET


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

I just love the people that say the GTO drives well in the snow. I've got to see that one, because they must not have hills. Hell, I have a rock driveway and if I have to stop to pull out onto the blacktop or onto my concrete garage approach, I have to back up and get a run at it, or I just sit there and spin.

I think I'll keep my Bonneville at least through this winter just in case :rofl: 

Gerry


----------



## zerosum (Mar 19, 2005)

I try only to hand wash the car so keeping it out of the rain keeps it clean longer. 

I want to keep the car for a few years so keeping salt off of it means not driving it in the snow.

The car is OK in both snow and rain but I didn't buy it to be an all weather vehicle.


----------

